# Husqvarna 272XP vs 372XP



## Taylormade (May 8, 2010)

Good day,

I am new on this forum and I would like to have your comments on the following saws.

I recently bought a used 272XP that was in great working shape and works really good. I was also looking for a used 372XP. I would like to know if there is some significant difference in peformance to justify the upgrade?

I am a occasional weekend user. This is for firewoord and part time tree falling.

Here a little video of the 272XP...

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iACquq1UR34&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iACquq1UR34&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Thanks.


----------



## SawTroll (May 8, 2010)

The 372xp is an almost 20 years newer basic design, and better in most respects, but the 272xp will do about the same job, just not as grazefully......

If I had a 272, I would have kept it anyway, as I very seldom use saws that size.


----------



## Scandy14 (May 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum. My understanding is the 372 has the better air filtration and AV, I beleive. Nothing wrong with a good 272, as they are a real workhorse, just not the latest design.

Whether it's worth upgrading to a 372 will depend on how much you use a saw, and how much you love saws.

Hey, get both and then decide. You can't have too many saws!


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 8, 2010)

Nothing bad too say about the 272. The newer saws just have a few more "bells and whistles". As far as wood cut at the end of the day your 272 will hold its own with the newer ones.


----------



## SawTroll (May 8, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Nothing bad too say about the 272. The newer saws just have a few more "bells and whistles". As far as wood cut at the end of the day your 272 will hold its own with the newer ones.



Hmmm... I don't see any "bells and whistles" on the 372xp, just better and newer engineering/design......


----------



## ale (May 8, 2010)

Just get one of each if you have the means....both are well respected models with the 372xp having newer features like already has been said. Your 272xp looks great...it's getting pretty hard to find those in good condition. Good vid too!


----------



## Taylormade (May 8, 2010)

Scandy14 said:


> Hey, get both and then decide. You can't have too many saws!



I agree with you, I can't have too many saws!!! :greenchainsaw:

I will try to find a good used 372XP!

The only thing I hate about the 272 is the location of the chain tensioner screw... Otherwise, it's a great saw!


----------



## mweba (May 8, 2010)

I have owned a couple of each and miss the 272 more. Always felt like it had more torque in real world conditions. Ofcourse it is all personal preference.

Watching that vid, you are not going to improve much if any on cutting speed. Nice vid and nice saw.


----------



## belgian (May 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Hmmm... I don't see any "bells and whistles" on the 372xp, just better and newer engineering/design......



I spoke to a Husky sales rep on a logging show last year and he proclaimed the 272xp being one of the best saws built by Husqvarna. I have never ran one but sure would like to try one out. I'd hang on to it.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (May 8, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Hmmm... I don't see any "bells and whistles" on the 372xp, just better and newer engineering/design......



cats or kittens, they are all the same animals. You use your terms, I will use mine.


----------



## SawTroll (May 9, 2010)

belgian said:


> I spoke to a Husky sales rep on a logging show last year and he proclaimed the 272xp being one of the best saws built by Husqvarna. I have never ran one but sure would like to try one out. I'd hang on to it.



So would I - I would even buy one now if a suitable one turned up, just for fun!

The one pictured in this thread looks really good, wonder when it was made.


As a foot-note, Husky started making them again in Brazil a while ago, but at least according to specs, it is a "detuned" version.....


----------



## Taylormade (May 9, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The one pictured in this thread looks really good, wonder when it was made.



Since the video I have replaced the chainbrake handle and cover... Looks better now!

I think the saw was made at the end of the 90's, but no year indication on the S/N plate...


----------



## SawTroll (May 9, 2010)

Taylormade said:


> Since the video I have replaced the chainbrake handle and cover... Looks better now!
> 
> I think the saw was made at the end of the 90's, but *no year indication on the S/N plate*...



Sure there are, the plate looks intact!

Post the numbers, and it can be decoded to the year and week.


----------



## Rounder (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the vid, I've been hemming and hawing about a 272 the local shop has for sale, I think you just made my mind up for me - Sam


----------



## srcarr52 (May 10, 2010)

*272XP = Great saw*

I built a 272XP last year for a firewood saw. Ported, muffler mod and crankcase stuffed and the thing screams. Now all of my friends want one. Get one, rebuild it, and don't look back.

I've found two more mostly complete that are on the operating table now. (Insert little creepy doctor smiley here, with laugh mauh ha ha) One is going to a friend, one might be up for grabs. Here is a picture of my current 272. I originally picked this one up as a tree fall victim. Note parts are easy to find except cylinder covers but a late model 61 cover will fit if you use an HD filter. It squashes the filter a bit but it works.


----------



## Brmorgan (May 11, 2010)

272s have an outboard clutch, no? If so, that would probably be the most significant difference, unless you consider EPA garbage with the later 372s.

There's a worn 272 down at a pawnshop right now. It has maybe 110lbs compression by the feel of it; feels like the decomp's stuck open (it's not). AND, the plastic is far less than perfect, and they want as much for it as a really decent 365 Special with good compression and nothing broken.  I might try to convince them of its worthlessness and offer them what they paid for it since it's already been on the shelf for near a year. Even then I'd still want to pull the muffler to see if it was really blown up or just needed rings.


----------



## SawGarage (May 12, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> 272s have an outboard clutch, no? If so, that would probably be the most significant difference...




yup... correct.

the differences are

272:

outboard clutch
chain brake hand guard is mounted on chainbrake cover ONLY
one filter option
NO air injection
front chain adjuster

oh, and it says 272XP 

372

inboard clutch
brake hand guard is mounted on the saw...like a Husq 350, etc
2 filter options...reg and HD
air injection
side chain adjuster


I have a 272 in SUPER shape...maintained by a tree service guy that CHOOSES to use his own equipment cause of the way others treat the company's (yes, they are supplied saws, and he uses his own... interesting  )

and while we are here, 

371 same as the 372, except it has one piston ring, and ORANGE snaps for the filter cover...BUT..

we'll see if both of those is true...I picked up a 371 with the gray snaps..., we'll see if it's one ring or two.




Please correct me if i'm wrong 

Happy Sawing

Jay


----------



## 272super (May 12, 2010)

The 272 does have two filter options. The regular felt one and the HD unit-which requires a different filter holder. 
I think the 272 is a bit better built too,but not by much.


----------



## SawTroll (May 12, 2010)

GR40RCapri said:


> .....
> 
> and while we are here,
> 
> ...



One or two rings are not about 371 or 372, even though it may be close on the US market, where the change happened shortly before the model number changed.


It really is about the time the saw was made, and about which market it was made for.

The 371 should have a front chain tensioner, and the 372 has a reinforced and slightly heavier case.


----------



## srcarr52 (May 12, 2010)

GR40RCapri said:


> y
> 272:
> 
> outboard clutch
> ...



Correction: The 272XP had two filter options. One being the big goofy plastic housing. Two being the HD style clamp on filter. Check Baileys, ~=$40 worth of parts to convert to the HD filter.


----------



## SawGarage (May 13, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> One or two rings are not about 371 or 372, even though it may be close on the US market, where the change happened shortly before the model number changed.
> 
> 
> It really is about the time the saw was made, and about which market it was made for.
> ...



the one-ring, two ring (three ring, four) was mentioned in a previous thread by someone stating that the 371 has 1 and the 372 has 2. They also commented that the orange cover locks were 371 and gray for the 372... but the 371 I own has gray closures (then again, someone could have changed the plastics...)

How is the serial deciphered to determine build date? table somewhere? 

Thanks Sawtroll...your knowledge and insight is always appreciated! 






srcarr52 said:


> Correction: The 272XP had two filter options. One being the big goofy plastic housing. Two being the HD style clamp on filter. Check Baileys, ~=$40 worth of parts to convert to the HD filter.



so did the clamp on filter not use the reg top cover? or would people cut it? (as in ALA-WEST coast velocity stack filter deal?)

J


----------



## 272super (May 13, 2010)

Both filters use the same top cover.


----------



## spike60 (May 13, 2010)

272 top covers are still available, along with the decal. 

Early 371's had the orange clips, but I'm not sure if the change to the gray clips took place before the change to the 372. The only "EPA garbage" someone mentioned earlier on a 372 vs the 371 is the limiter caps on the carb, which is otherwise the same item. Also, about three or four years ago, they extended the tank vent to terminate up into the carb box, rather than just out the side. At this same time they also went back to the non-see through tank which is more durable and doesn't get that faded "sunburn" look to it. (04Ultra: they finally got your message. lol) 

Comparing them? All things being equal, the 372 should have a SLIGHT power edge over a 272. It should accelerate a little quicker and have noticeably better anti-vibe. The 372 looks bulkier than the slimmer 272, but is a wee bit lighter. 

Two items that may be more significant: 

1-Owner loyalty. Unlike the 288/385 situation, where guys still wish the 288 was around, they absolutely love the 372, and there's none of that "Gee I wish they still made the 272" talk. The 372 will be just like the 288 in that guys will still be saying it was the best saw they ever made 15 years after it's gone. The 272 never earned that type of loyalty.

2-In my experience the 371/372 is a more durable and longer lasting saw. IMO, the 272 was a bit of a stretch for that chassis which began life as the 62cc 162, (and Jonsered 630). I know a couple of other dealers who share that opinion. That's not to imply that it's only a matter of time until they all blow up, just that they were a little closer to the edge and less forgiving of dirty air filters, bad gas, dull chains, etc. But from a dealer perspective where you're looking at a large number of saws in the field vs just at your own stuff, the 372 has a definite edge in longevity. There are tons of 371's and 372's with loads of hours on them that look like hell, but are still running very strong. 

For the record: I own 'em both and like 'em both. I'm not trying to sound negative about the 272. I just think the 372 is a better overall saw.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (May 13, 2010)

Just some more differences between the 371 and 372 is the brake handle and top/cyl cover are different between the two and are basically a matched set. The starter housing are different but interchangeable.


----------



## srcarr52 (May 13, 2010)

GR40RCapri said:


> so did the clamp on filter not use the reg top cover? or would people cut it? (as in ALA-WEST coast velocity stack filter deal?)
> J



Yes they both fit under the normal 272xp or 268xp cover which is slightly taller then the 61 or 266 covers. So there is no need to defile the cover. The stock cover has the inlet in the left side upper corner.


----------



## Cliff R (May 14, 2010)

I've ran the 268XP, 272XP and 372XP same day, same wood and there is very little if any mearurable power or cutting performance difference between them, at least in 20" or smaller material.

The 372XP seems to cut with a tad more authority with a 24" bar, but 20" or smaller it's tough to see any difference between those three saws anyplace.

The 372XP is "smoother", especially now that I've put hard rubber mounts on my 268XP, and more "ergonomic".

To trade up from a good running 268XP/272XP to a 372XP would not worthwhile, IMHO. If you live long enough to wear out your 268/272XP, sure, the 372XP is just better all around, but not by a big margin anyplace.....IMHO....Cliff


----------

